# Pre-infusion , How to time a shot?



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys ,

Just bought a sage barista express and I'm trying to set it up. I had a Gaggia classic before so I know how to pull a decent shot .

However I am a bit confused regarding how to time my shot, With my classic I used start my timer as soon as I press the brew button,wait 30s and that's it.

With the barista express there is a pre- infusion feature so the machine really kicks in after 8s or so. So now I'm not sure when I should start the timer.

Should I include the pre-infusion in my timing i.e. 8s pre-infusion and 22s brew time or start timing the shot after the pre- infusion ?

Any feedback much appreciated

Thanks

Claude


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Start from when you press the brew button & until you hit the switch to kill the shot at your desired brew ratio, e.g. 16.0g weighed into the portafilter (not the grinder) and a 48g shot in the cup, that tastes balanced & sweet. If it's weak/sour grind finer. Record shot time, but don't kill the shot by time alone.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a Sage DTP and time it from the moment i turn the dial to pull a shot. However one of the best pieces of advise i was ever given was to ignore the time and just focus on weight in/out and taste.


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> I have a Sage DTP and time it from the moment i turn the dial to pull a shot. However one of the best pieces of advise i was ever given was to ignore the time and just focus on weight in/out and taste.


Ok thanks - I'll start timing from the time I press the button. Thanks for the tip re. Weight and taste over time.


----------

